# Islabike-Broken part



## The Dwaff Family (17 Oct 2011)

Last week I discovered a broken part on my son's Cnoc 16. Emailed them some picture's and apparently it's called a headset cup. They are sending out the new part and I can then take it along to my LBS to have fitted and then Islabikes will re-imburse the monies.

First of all, I have no idea how he could have broken this at the back, has not had any crash, there is no other damage in that area, or even a scratch. How on earth would a part like that just break off? Is this a part that's easy to damage? Or could it possibly be that it was maybe a faulty part that had already taken some stress before being fitted? I ask now as I am maybe a little worried that if it's the latter, then what else perhap's crept through on QC inspection and thinking I should get the whole bike serviced if that's the case.

Also, what would be the result of this breaking off entirely when cycling?


----------



## lukesdad (17 Oct 2011)

Ive never seen anything like that, I would say that has been struck by something. Have you left it somewhere
unattended could it be an act of vandlelism ?

The cup is there to seat the bearings and is pressed in place, the portion that is fractured does not in normal use suffer great stress. I dont think it could break off completly as the cap has quite a lengthy insert into the head tube. Biggest worry there is crap getting into the bearings causing accelerated wear IMO.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (17 Oct 2011)

It has NEVER been left anywhere, never unattended and is alway's housed indoors. He goes to cycling club from 2-30pm on a Saturday and then is straight back in the house. PLUS, I am alway's there watching at bike club, has taken no knocks or big crashes and there is no other damage anywhere near it, not even a tiny scratch, which is why I am now worried that this must have been a manufacturing/qc issue.

Am thinking I should perhap's insist they pay for a full service to be made by my LBS shop as well, just to be sure, particularly when it's a child's bike, dread to think of him flying down a big grass hill at bike club and the bike just falling apart!!


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2011)

I suspect that it's had an un-noticed knock. It doesn't look like a manufacturing fault.

Kids eh! At least they're sorting it out for you.


----------



## TobyM (17 Oct 2011)

My brother worked at Isla Bikes over the summer, and that's not the kind of thing that would go unnoticed. Each bike is built by people who have a passion for cycling, so much so that many of them commute 30 miles each day - it's highly unlikely that something like that could have happened during the manufacturing process! I think they're being very kind and helpful in the way they're sorting it out to be perfectly honest, but I'm probably slightly biased...


----------



## The Dwaff Family (17 Oct 2011)

You can tell I know absolutely nothing about bikes other than how to keep it clean  If peeps are telling me it's a part that can be easily broken off then that will atleast put my mind at rest about the safety of the rest of it, just bizarre that there is no sign of any other damage in that area whatsoever?? I am very keen to keep it all in good working order and in good conditon as cycling really is his life, lives for cycling club from Saturday to Saturday! We only bought it in June but Santa is bringing him the 20" for Xmas, but will still have the odd race and training each week from now until then.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (17 Oct 2011)

TobyM said:


> My brother worked at Isla Bikes over the summer, and that's not the kind of thing that would go unnoticed. Each bike is built by people who have a passion for cycling, so much so that many of them commute 30 miles each day - it's highly unlikely that something like that could have happened during the manufacturing process! I think they're being very kind and helpful in the way they're sorting it out to be perfectly honest, but I'm probably slightly biased...



I would hate for people to think I am knocking Islabikes in anyway as that is certainly not the case at all. I only seek help on here through knowing nothing about bikes and just seeking assurance that it can be easily done from a knock from somewhere. I have alway's had good service from Islabikes and so happy with them that we ordered this Cnoc in June, then went on to purchase a Luath 26 in July and then last week putting in an order for a 20" small and a 20" large kitted out with mudguards and names   

My youngest son would not be as good a cyclist and be able to enjoy it as much without them and my 12yr old now finally enjoys cycling and my DD has dyspraxia and can't wait to see the excitement at xmas being on a bike which will make it all soo much easier, so, I have alot to thank Islabikes for


----------



## TobyM (17 Oct 2011)

The Dwaff Family said:


> I would hate for people to think I am knocking Islabikes in anyway as that is certainly not the case at all. I only seek help on here through knowing nothing about bikes and just seeking assurance that it can be easily done from a knock from somewhere. I have alway's had good service from Islabikes and so happy with them that we ordered this Cnoc in June, then went on to purchase a Luath 26 in July and then last week putting in an order for a 20" small and a 20" large kitted out with mudguards and names
> 
> My youngest son would not be as good a cyclist and be able to enjoy it as much without them and my 12yr old now finally enjoys cycling and my DD has dyspraxia and can't wait to see the excitement at xmas being on a bike which will make it all soo much easier, so, I have alot to thank Islabikes for



I didn't mean that you were knocking Islabikes, I just wanted to say how great I think the company is! I don't think I'll ever know where on earth they get names like Cnoc and Luath from though.. And wow, that's a lot of bikes



you're children are very lucky! I think my first bike came from a car boot sale


----------



## Theseus (17 Oct 2011)

The Dwaff Family said:


> It has NEVER been left anywhere, never unattended and is alway's housed indoors.



Not a place one would expect a knock when riding. How is it stored at home? On it's wheels? Hanging from a hook? Alone? With other stuff?


----------



## xpc316e (17 Oct 2011)

Islabikes are doing the right thing in sending out a new part and offering to pay for its replacement, especially when I doubt that it happened on their watch. I do not think you ought to push for a full service at their expense. A simple check, done by yourself, should reveal any further problems.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (17 Oct 2011)

Touche-It is stored in our utility room by itself, upright against the side.


Xpc-I hadn't even thought anything other than relief that they were replacing the part until OH said "no way does a part like that just break off without a major knock, or stress on that joint during manufacturing", but you guys have calmed me somewhat so thanks


----------



## beastie (17 Oct 2011)

TobyM said:


> I didn't mean that you were knocking Islabikes, I just wanted to say how great I think the company is! I don't think I'll ever know where on earth they get names like Cnoc and Luath from though.. And wow, that's a lot of bikes
> 
> 
> 
> you're children are very lucky! I think my first bike came from a car boot sale



You must be a Sassenach.

An Cnoc is small hill in Gaelic.

Luath was a dog in Celtic folklore and also the name of Burns's favourite dog.


----------



## rualexander (17 Oct 2011)

TobyM said:


> I didn't mean that you were knocking Islabikes, I just wanted to say how great I think the company is! *I don't think I'll ever know where on earth they get names like Cnoc and Luath from though..* And wow, that's a lot of bikes
> 
> 
> 
> you're children are very lucky! I think my first bike came from a car boot sale



Cnoc and Luath are Gaelic words as is Beinn and the names of their other bikes. Cnoc is a hill, and Luath means fast.


----------



## Globalti (18 Oct 2011)

It's an alloy shield, looks as if it's designed to protect the bottom race from muck. From the way it has broken I would say someone has clouted it - maybe one of your son's pals dropped the bike or crashed on a test ride. These things happen; your lad is probably pooping himself. You can't blame Islabikes for that, some alloys are very brittle and will snap easily and that part wasn't manufactured by Islabikes. We have a Bheinn and it has been very robust over three years of knocks and abuse.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2011)

They are replacing the part - good customer service. 

TBH it's a 'cheap' part so don't get too worried. As folk have said, it just holds the bearings and provides a seal against dirt. Easy to swap out.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks Fossyant and all others, now I know exactly what that part does and doesn't do I am fine and learning all the time! Now just hope the part arrives and can be fitted before his race this Saturday!

I had not known the meanings behind the names either so thanks to those for enlightening me, is alway's interesting to know.

On another note, OH says I will have to sell his Cnoc after Xmas but I don't want to, will have only had it 6 months and would rather keep hold of it for him to use about the village etc, is his first baby, how could I part with it?


----------



## xpc316e (18 Oct 2011)

Islabikes do run a buy-back scheme for when your child moves up a size. Have you heard of it? I am told that they don't make the world's most generous part exchange allowance, but at least you have a confirmed sale without the hassle of a buyer messing you around.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Oct 2011)

User is right, is absolute madness just how much money you can fetch back for them on Ebay, £50 more and you could go buy a new one!! If I had to then I owuld probably offer it at his bike club first.

Part arrived and due to be fixed on Saturday, think I know what's happened now. There were 2 ridges inside for the steering lock, he's gone round quite hard I guess and the ridges inside have then broken the cup, just means he has no steering lock, very please how good Islabikes have been in sending out the part, that's what makes a company good, how they deal with problem's when they arise, definitely top notch!


----------



## VamP (19 Oct 2011)

Yep, you'll have no trouble selling them on, getting hold of a second hand one requires seriously developed divining powers. Virtually depreciation proof


----------

